# Listen to Your Gut, Jini Patel Thompson



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Click HERE for more information about Listen to Your Gut.


> quote: You can access everything you need to manage and heal your IBD or IBS. This book can show you how. You Will Learn: Which foods are safe for you to eat. Which foods you should avoid and will trigger bloating, bleeding or diarrhea. Which herbal supplements will help you manage your symptoms day-to-day and effect long-term healing. How to manage and treat the cycle of your disease, including flare-ups, using natural methods. How to become and remain drug and surgery-free. How to transform pain and control your bowels - no more embarrassing accidents. How to get in touch with your body's unique needs and take control of your healing process, resulting in greater peace and confidence.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2001)

I bought this book a few months ago when I was first diagnosed. It was a great beginning to inform me of all aspects of IBS. I think it was a great help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2001)

Review of Listen to Your Gut. Thompson, Jini Patel. Vancouver, Caramal, 2001. http://www.caramal.com/ltyg/ltygdescriptio...w.ibsgroup.org/ They diagnosed me and gave me a name. Since then I've been seeking an answer and some relief. The search has been complicated by medical-diagnostic confusions [1] and a vast amount of semi-informed health information. There are thousands of names out there and everyone has an answer. Sound familiar? Listen to Your Gut is a start in taking your life back. Jini Thompson shows how to begin cutting through this jungle. She offers some sound general advice on coping with several functional somatic syndromes without insisting too much on one particularmethod. Her overall approach is a reasonable one that all sufferers can embark on without having to resolve the medical/non-medical puzzle [2]. "Listen to your gut" is advice someone from a doctor to a poet [3] might pass out. Her holistic approach does include attention to diet, lifestyle changes, and varieties of psychological approaches to stress management is useful for less serious appearances of these syndromes as well as more disabling versions. In addition to providing healing diets she provides background explanation and basic information on herbal remedies, allopathic medicine, and bodywork therapies. She then provides hints for people to use in further exploration of these areas of treatment, putting the burden of improvement where it belongs: on the person. Along with other sufferers I need to keep in mind the idea that we are dealing with syndromes or clusters of symptoms at this point. In some cases the underlying disease pathology is known and in some it is not yet clear. As these pathologies become clearer the approaches outlined here will undoubtedly continue to be useful in dealing with the symptoms described and Ms. Thompson does a very good job of matching specific treatments to specific symptoms. [1] Wessely, S., Nimnuan, C., and Sharpe, M., "Functional somatic syndromes: one or many?", The Lancet, 1999, 354: 936 - 939.[2] The establishment and continued growth of the National Center for Complementary and Alternative Medicine is one sign of the growing acceptance by the "medical establishment" of a variety of treatments and integration of them in comprehensive approaches to treatment.[3] http://members.tripod.com/~trbell/metaphor/metapho.htm


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

I just bought this book and am finding that it is so true to what I've already experienced on my. I can't wait to finish reading the book and applying more of it to my situation.


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

How Much is this booked shipped to Queensland Ausrealia?Does anyone Know Please.Kind regards,Carmen


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

I just finished the "IBD Remission Diet" by Jini Patel Thompson. Achieving long-term health with an elemental diet and natural supplementation plan. For Chron's, Ulcerative Colitis, Diverticultitis and IBS.The book focuses on the Elemental diet that is discussed in the book "Listen to your Gut".Use the diet to:Induce Disease remissionRejuvenate the Immune SystemRepopulate Gut BacteriaProvide ongoing whole body healthAn easy read and if you haven't found your "silver bullet" for your problems yet, you might want to get a copy and look into this approach. There is medical data that shows that the elemental diet is as effective steriods for IBD remission and heals the mucosal barrier where steriods do not heal the mucosal barrier.Good Health to all.Pat


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Listen to your gut is 1/2 off right now. Plus you get a bunch of free stuff. FYIhttp://www.listen2yourgut.com/


----------



## Chilton (Jun 13, 2009)

Jeffrey Roberts said:


> Click HERE for more information about Listen to Your Gut.
> 
> 
> > quote: You can access everything you need to manage and heal your IBD or IBS. This book can show you how. You Will Learn: Which foods are safe for you to eat. Which foods you should avoid and will trigger bloating, bleeding or diarrhea. Which herbal supplements will help you manage your symptoms day-to-day and effect long-term healing. How to manage and treat the cycle of your disease, including flare-ups, using natural methods. How to become and remain drug and surgery-free. How to transform pain and control your bowels - no more embarrassing accidents. How to get in touch with your body's unique needs and take control of your healing process, resulting in greater peace and confidence.


Thank you so much for sharing this, i just checked it and its really very helpful and i m going to buy this very soon.


----------

